# ! Ruso tenía que ser ¡



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2012)

*Oleg Lósev*, ! Ruso tenía que ser ¡​

Fecha de publicación: 18 octubre 2012​
Siempre que puedo, intento elogiar la creatividad rusa. La nacionalidad no determina por completo la estructura mental de una persona, pero ejerce una gran influencia.
Con la literatura rusa muchas veces he tenido la sensación de que lo que leía “No se me hubiera ocurrido jamás”.
Curiosamente, con la electrónica me ha pasado lo mismo. Durante los años que Rusia permaneció distanciada del resto del mundo por motivos políticos, o el resto del mundo de Rusia (no olvidemos que se trata del país más extenso del planeta), su ingeniería y la de la sociedad puramente occidental siguieron caminos distintos.

Muchos de los circuitos analógicos rusos ideados durante la preparación y culminación la carrera espacial son sencillamente geniales.
Podríamos decir que las diferencias con los diseños estadounidenses fueron una mera adaptación evolutiva: dos soluciones distintas para el mismo problema, implementadas de forma aislada, claro.
Existen diseños e investigaciones previos a la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la Guerra Fría igual de geniales, lo que demuestra que dichos periodos no hicieron salvo acentuar esta separación ingenieril entre buenos y malos (o viceversa).

Hace cinco años todo el mundo tenía claro que el inventor del LED era Nick Holonyak pero una publicación en la revista Nature sacó a relucir unos documentos que se remontan a 1927, nombrando los experimentos de un desconocido *Oleg Vladimírovich Lósev*, demostrando su invención, 30 años antes de lo que todos creíamos.
En cualquier caso, esta atribución resulta bastante difusa. De hecho, el fenómeno de la electroluminiscencia en semiconductores también fue observado hace más de 100 años por *Henry Joseph Round*.
Tanto el profesor Holonyak como el capitán Round merecen mención propia, y hablaremos de ellos en el futuro.

Hijo de nobles en la Rusia Imperial, durante su breve carrera pudo experimentar con la resistencia negativa que aparecía en las uniones de los semiconductores, fabricando circuitos regenerativos, amplificadores y osciladores de estado sólido antes de su lanzamiento oficial bajo el nombre de transistor, 25 años después.
Posteriormente se especializó en sistemas de radio para vehículos. Podemos deducir con facilidad que esto le condujo a un puesto muy activo en el ejército soviético, suponiendo su muerte (probablemente de hambre) en 1942 durante el sitio de Leningrado a manos de la Wehrmacht alemana, con 38 años de edad.
Actualmente se le atribuyen más de 12 *patentes*, algo nada despreciable considerando su corta y azarosa carrera.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 19, 2012)

Fogo, Sos descendiente de rusos? Veo tu entusiamo. Quise traducir unas de las patentes pero los documentos está muy borrosos y el traductor no lo toma. (primero los pasé por el Abby). Es una lástima, voy a ver si con cuidado logro algo.
Me interesan sobre manera esos trabajos porque yo, cuando jóven trabajé con los rectificadores electrolíticos, pero no conservo notas y no recuerdo bien como eran los dispositivos, recuerdo que usaba electrodos de aluminio y carbón, de esos grandes recuperados de la viejas pilas de timbre, No.6.
Te digo que rectificaba, pero en aquellos tiempos los instrumentos de que disponía eran precarios, los rectificadores eran a válvulas de vacío, aunque yo tenía un rectificador de óxido de cobre, lo único que había de estado sólido en aquellos tiempos, los de selenio vinieron despues ( conservo alguno de estos y en algún momento publicaré sus fotos, incluso en algún lado debo tener de los discos de cobre) .
Bueno, perdoná estas disquisiciones, pero lo que hacía no eran invenciones mias sino cosas que sacaba de publicaciones varias. (te hablo de los años 40)de donde tomaba las ideas.. Incluso hice una célula con aluminio, creo que los dos electrodos eran iguales, pero no recuerdo el electrolito, lo interesante es que se ponían luminosas las placas de aluminio con la corriente alternada de 220 V.
Te pido perdón de nuevo por estas disquisiciones, pero tu trabajo trajo todo esto a mi recuerdo. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Fogo, _*Sos descendiente de rusos?*_ Veo tu entusiamo. .....



Nop, polacos, rumanos, españoles y ¿?

No es mi texto, abajo a la izquierda está la fuente.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 19, 2012)

Yo desciendo de italianos Fogo. Y estuve leyendo los links. Y mi héroe de juventud fué Marconi...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 19, 2012)

es impresionante como la inteligencia florece por cualquier rincón del mundo,no importa la raza,el color,las guerras,cuando hay una necesidad el ingenio se pone agudo y se crean soluciones
 siempre admire a  Leonardo Da Vinci,Copérnico y Arquímedes


----------



## morta (Oct 19, 2012)

Pensar que si no hubiese sido por intrigas politicas la primera bandera en la luna seria roja....
Muchas veces se menosprecia el ingenio que habia detras de la cortina de hierro diciendo que eran copias de productos alemanes o yankis producto del espionaje industrial, pero solo hace falta ver la literatura rusa para darse cuenta que no es asi.
Tantos textos de editorial MIR que debo tener por ahi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 19, 2012)

eso es nada,una ves leí un manual ,muy viejo ,en el decía de Rusia que tenia xxx cantidad de esclavos ? en lugar de decir Rusia tiene xxx cantidad de personas,
es obio que el manual lo publicaron en plena gerra contra el comunismo...
lo que da que pensar que tan cierto o cuanta verdad tiene lo que se publica hoy dia


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

> es impresionante como la inteligencia florece por cualquier rincón del mundo,no importa la raza,el color,las guerras,cuando hay una necesidad el ingenio se pone agudo y se crean soluciones
> siempre admire a Leonardo Da Vinci,Copérnico y Arquímedes



rey de reyes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2012)

la necesidad hace al genio ¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

> Y mi héroe de juventud fué Marconi...



La primera patente de la radio, aunque en un solo país y utilizando para su realización 14 patentes de Nikola Tesla (verdadero inventor de la radio) - el 2 de julio de 1897 en el Reino Unido, lo que le ha acreditado habitualmente como el padre de la radio y de las telecomunicaciones inalámbricas.



> la necesidad hace al genio ¡¡



Si de una cuando el hambre ataca el coco camina a full


----------



## Garhard (Oct 28, 2012)

Yo desciendo de italianos Collota, es increíble lo influyente que está Rusia en sus creatividades..


----------



## fernandob (Oct 28, 2012)

tambien es increible el comentario de fogo (real ) de que al estar aislados siguieron caminos distintos.
a veces el tener todo a mano y aprender de una linea nos quita creatividad.

claro que lo de los rusos no fue solo aislacion sino tambien fortaleza, educacion y tenacidad.
por que solo aislado ....... uno se puede tirar a vaguear.
pero me parece que siempre tuvieron una educacion , no , mas bien una cultura de esfuerzo.
se lo ve en otras areas tambien .

en la historia se demuestra que un plan vaguear (que te la den servida) no ayuda mucho a la superacion personal.


----------

